# What are the Downsides of Antibiotics for Pets?



## PetGuide.com (May 6, 2013)

​





> *Are you worried about giving your pet too many antibiotics? To avoid resistance, there are alternative products to help treat common health issues.*
> 
> Antibiotics are commonly prescribed to treat a variety of ailments in dogs, but pet owners should be aware that there are some downsides associated with the use of antibiotics. Thankfully, there are alternatives to antibiotics as well, so it’s definitely worth taking an integrative approach when it comes to your furry friend’s health.
> 
> ...


Read more about What are the Downsides of Antibiotics for Pets? at PetGuide.com.


----------

